# Not receiving your subscribed thread/forum emails from TUGBBS?



## Makai Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

Many emailed notifications of messages in subscribed threads are being returned to us with the following error message:





> 554 5.7.1 The message from admin@tugbbs.com with the subject of (Reply to thread '[thread name]') matches a profile the Internet community may consider spam. Please revise your message before resending.


Notifications of posts in subscribed forums are being similarly rejected.


These messages clearly are NOT spam as they are specifically requested by the people who subscribe to these threads and forums.  In addition, each such message contains clear links for unsubscribing (opting out) of future mailings.  Blocking of these emails is doing a great disservice to our mutual users.  :annoyed:

In researching this, we find it is being done by new aggressive spam filtering on email domains which go through the mail servers of Network Solutions, a large domain name registrar and web host to many domains.  Many other legitimate senders are having their mail similarly and improperly rejected.

This is not something we can fix at our end.  At this point, this can only be fixed by getting tugbbs.com added to a whitelist at YOUR end.  If this is not something you can do yourself, it may be necessary to contact the administration of your mail service and petition them to do this.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

Email to the following Network Solutions domains have been rejected recently.  Others have been rejected similarly before we knew to start tracking this.  We'll update this list as additional rejection notices are received.

jomat.com
mendem.com


----------

